# Buying an iPod: HELP!!!



## Romans922 (Apr 7, 2009)

I need help buying an iPod.

I don't know how big? I don't know what brand name? I want it to fit on a docking station to be able to play on speakers. So I need help with finding the right docking station.

I want to use it for first: soothing music to be played while my wife is in labor.

And then long term I want to be able to play sermons or have my family, children listening to good music like Psalms 

Can someone help with the brand, model, docking station, everything that has to do with an iPod that I need to know, what do I need, where do I get it, what is a good price?

Information you may need to know: We own PC's not apple. But I do use iTunes


I'm finally allowing my family to be caught up in the iPod fad.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sure you know, iPod is a branded name by Apple. If you want an iPod, get an Apple iPod. They are expensive, but they are the best.

You can use the iPod with a PC. I'm doing that. 

As for price, it depends which iPod you get. You essentially have 4 options:

1) iPod shuffle. This is not a great option for what you need, as it has no display. It just "shuffles" through whatever you have stored on it.

2) iPod Nano. This will come with 8GB and will cost around $150. It does everything that a regular iPod does, but is smaller in size and storage.

3) Classic iPod. I think they come in 120GB only now, and they cost around $250.

4) iPod Touch. These have a touch screen interface, like the iPhone. They come in a few different storage sizes, and they are more expensive than the classic. 

I'd go with option 2 or 3, depending on how much storage you want. They will be compatible with any speakers or docking stations that are designed for iPods.

-----Added 4/7/2009 at 12:25:11 EST-----

...another thing to keep in mind. Apple strictly regulates their pricing, so you're not going to see variety. Whether it's for sale on Apple's website, an Apple Store, Best Buy, or Target, the price is going to be consistent. 

I would avoid eBay. You can find one cheaper there, but they will likely be refurbished.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 7, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> I need help buying an iPod.
> 
> I don't know how big? I don't know what brand name? I want it to fit on a docking station to be able to play on speakers. So I need help with finding the right docking station.
> 
> ...




A Nano is good for the money. I would not bother with a full-blown Ipod or an Ipod Touch unless you just want to spend the money. Don't low ball it with a Shuffle. I've had my Nano for two years and it still works great.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the 80 GB classic which has been very good to me and the prices are much better now and when I bought mine. I have put tons of sermons and music and audio books and national geographic shows on it and I still have only used about 25 GB! However, I would really love to have the touch ipod. I don't have a docking station so can't help with that.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 7, 2009)

do they play video or something? (You spoke of National Geographic)

Also, are there other players like iPod but are not iPod?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 7, 2009)

iPods are by far better than the other mp3 players out there. I have a iPod video that has been used, abused, and jammed full since it was new. It has never missed a beat. I can't say that for the other mp3 players that I have seen others use.

Yes, it will play video. And it is much more clear on that little screen than you might think. On mine I have about 15 sermon libraries of various ministers, about 2500 songs, podcasts that deal with everything from running, ham radio, fly fishing, and all sorts of other things, every photograph on my MacBook, and a couple of movies that rotate in and out. I still have space on the drive.


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 7, 2009)

You can get refurbished iPod's for pretty good deals with confidence here: Refurbished iPod's. My wife got me an iPod classic, 80 gigs of space, for $180 this past year -a pretty good deal considering they're almost $100 more new. The refurbished ones are good quality, and to my mind, virtually brand-new in appearance and function. I like mine.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 7, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> do they play video or something? (You spoke of National Geographic)
> 
> Also, are there other players like iPod but are not iPod?



Microsoft puts out a brand called "Zune". 

Regarding video, both Classic Ipod and Nano Ipod permit video. If you plan on using it for video then I suggest getting a Classic Ipod as it will fill rapidly otherwise.

-----Added 4/7/2009 at 12:33:20 EST-----



FenderPriest said:


> You can get refurbished iPod's for pretty good deals with confidence here: Refurbished iPod's. My wife got me an iPod classic, 80 gigs of space, for $180 this past year -a pretty good deal considering they're almost $100 more new. The refurbished ones are good quality, and to my mind, virtually brand-new in appearance and function. I like mine.



That is correct. Just remember Nano didn't have video capability until the 3rd generation.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont plan on using video, i just was wondering if it had that option, but a little thing on there from my baby boy and wife or somethign when i go away to GA or something


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 7, 2009)

I have purchased IPODS for all of my kids. I have a Zune. I believe the Zune is a bit more user friendly and more durable. I don't know what is offered to dock the Zune but I am sure there is something out there. 

I love my Zune and have a big dislike for IPODS.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/iHome-Alarm-Clock-Speaker-Black/dp/B001666GLE]Amazon.com: iHome Dual Alarm Clock with Speaker Dock for Zune (Black): Electronics[/ame]

Just found this for the Zune on Amazon.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 7, 2009)

Any links to where I could look at docking stations?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 7, 2009)

Love, love my Sansa. If Ipod gets a 100, my Sansa gets a 99 (sound quality is barely just below Ipod's quality. I had to listen to them side by side to notice the difference, and even then it's very, very slight. I own them both, but Sansa is way cheaper and easier to manipulate music files because it is not as proprietary as Apple/Ipod.

-----Added 4/7/2009 at 12:50:06 EST-----

We have an Ihome docking station--it works very well with both the Sansa and the Ipod.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 7, 2009)

Buy an iPod classic. It'll do everything you need.

120GB is more than enough to hold everything you've got.

I speak as someone with 50GB of music, sermons and more stored on his 80 GB (and I still have 30 GB of space left).

I also have a 30GB that's almost full (all sermons from another computer in my house).


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> We have an Ihome docking station--it works very well with both the Sansa and the Ipod.



I'm not sure that's an "I" kind of docking station, sweetie; that is, it is not mp3 player specific. It has a cable that goes into the earphone jack (rather than having an Ipod specific docking port). It is inexpensive and works just fine.

I got my 20GB Ipod for "free" at a Ligonier conference a few years ago (they were giving out $300 gift certificates that you could use on Ligonier stuff, and this Ipod -- loaded with Ligonier audio files -- was going for $299). I just checked the Ligonier site and doesn't look like they're selling them anymore, though. 

The Ipod has a superior sound quality. If you have an ear for that sort of thing, get an Ipod. I listen to very little music, though, so it's not a must for me. Ipods are very proprietary with the way you down music, etc. I download lots of lectures and sermons. With the 20GB, I haven't even used up half of the space. About a year ago, I purchased a cheapo Koby mp3 player on clearance at an Office Depot (I think it was $10). It has a slot that holds and SD card, so I just just download stuff to my computer, move it to an SD card, and then slide that into the Koby. Now, it's very "cheap" in feel, operation, etc., but it is way lighter than the Ipod, and works just fine for my purposes.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 7, 2009)

ok, suppose i buy an iPod Classic. So I have that. I want speakers to listen to it so i dont have to listen through a headset. I also want to be able to charge it. It can do this through the USB cable that comes with it (supposedly). But is there something where you can charge the ipod through the docking station (WHICH CHARGES IT) and at the same time plays music through speakers. 

Is there something like that. What is everything i need to do the following:

Have ipod --> ipod
speakers
charging


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 7, 2009)

The iHome, which can be purchased just about anywhere does all of that and also is a am/fm clock radio.

http://www.ihomeaudio.com/


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 7, 2009)

I just bought a new 16gb Nano a few days ago. My old 4gb was full and I could not sync all the stuff I had in my library. it was $200.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 7, 2009)

Andrew, I use the JBL On-Stage series w/ my iPod. It does everything you need (charging + speakers).

JBL Home Audio


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an iPod 30GB Classic that I use to store music and videos. It is my entertainment workhorse with about 15GB used (1300 songs/sermons, 13 full length movies, and 60 pictures). I bought it used on eBay a couple years ago. Works fine. It had a few minor scratches on the face which I was able to replace with a mail order part. The Classic has no record capability, which is good cuz I’m not permitted to have recording devices of any kind in my work environment. 

My wife has an 8GB iPod Nano that she enjoys. We have to work a bit harder with the Nano to make room for new material. She usually keeps it max full.

I have an 8GB iPhone 3G that I keep some music on just cuz it is always with me (well, except when I’m in the office). 

I also have an iRiver iHP-120. It has 20GB capacity and no video capability. I use that mainly for recording direct to MP3, like sermons, converting my old vinyl to MP3, etc. 

My iRiver and iPod Classic have Rockbox installed, which is open source firmware for these portables. Makes my Classic and iRiver have the same look and feel.

They all work fine with PCs. I would go with the iPod Nano or Classic.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 7, 2009)

Tripel said:


> I'm sure you know, iPod is a branded name by Apple. If you want an iPod, get an Apple iPod. They are expensive, but they are the best.
> 
> You can use the iPod with a PC. I'm doing that.
> 
> ...



I would consider option 4 with the iPod Touch. It does the same job as options 2 and 3 and then some. The memory size is greater than the Nano but smaller than the disk drive based Classic.

The big advantage is the applications that can be added to it. I have such programs as

1) Google maps to find places and get driving directions.

2) 2 weather applications (weather.com and weatherbug).

3) ToDo and shopping lists

4) Secure password storage (1Password which syncs with 1Password on the Mac)

5) Car gas and maintenance tracking (Road Trip)

6) Food and exercise tracking (Livestrong)

7) Mantis Bible with multiple Bible versions. I usually bookmark the Scripture readings so I can get to them quickly and read as well as hear the scripture during worship. (I have KJV, ESV, Geneva Bible and Geneva Bible notes on mine.)


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 7, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> ok, suppose i buy an iPod Classic. So I have that. I want speakers to listen to it so i dont have to listen through a headset. I also want to be able to charge it. It can do this through the USB cable that comes with it (supposedly). But is there something where you can charge the ipod through the docking station (WHICH CHARGES IT) and at the same time plays music through speakers.
> 
> Is there something like that. What is everything i need to do the following:
> 
> ...



You’ll get a USB charging/sync cable with the iPod. This should work with any primary USB 2.0 port. You can also buy AC and DC adapters to allow you to charge via the USB cable directly without the need for a PC/USB connection. I keep one at work and one in my car. 

Speakers come in two flavors, powered and unpowered. Powered ones require either an AC plug or run on batteries. I’ve used powered PC speakers with my devices and they work well. I have not tried speakers that are specifically tailored to these portable devices. 

We have a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sony-ZSS4IP-Boombox-iPhone-Black/dp/B001GNC7RE/ref=pd_cp_e_2?pf_rd_p=413863501&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001GNC7RO&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0NHCKD5DVG69WPNR2HX3"]Sony boombox[/ame] with a front compartment that accepts iPod devices. I use it to charge my iPhone and playback music. Since it also has a radio and CD player, it’s more functional than a dedicated iHome unit that only does iPod.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 7, 2009)

Nano is the way to go for simple music playing and, now, video. It will basically do everything now that the regular iPod does, only cheaper and smaller with less memory. I have 6GB Nano that's roughly 2 1/2 years old and is still kicking. The only thing you're trading is less memory, but you gain smaller size and pay far less. The abilities are basically the same.


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I would never buy a nano, 8gb for $150 vs. 120gb for $250, it doesn't take a math genius to see the classic is by far a better value and there is little danger of running out of room for audio. Just my two cents but I see no reason for the existence of the nano's, other than to make Apple rich.


----------



## Craig (Apr 7, 2009)

I would go with the classic or the iTouch. I bought a Nano a couple of years ago and exhausted the memory much more quickly than I thought I would.

There are TONS of docking options that will charge your iPod while playing the audio through speakers. You could get away with spending $30 or pay $400 if you wanted.

I know nothing about Zune, though it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bookmeister said:


> I would never buy a nano, 8gb for $150 vs. 120gb for $250, it doesn't take a math genius to see the classic is by far a better value and there is little danger of running out of room for audio. Just my two cents but I see no reason for the existence of the nano's, other than to make Apple rich.



Alan,

You are a seminarian at RTS Jackson. Just graduated from there last year.

Send me a message, maybe if I'm down in Jackson we can get together. Like Thursday when I'm there.

-----Added 4/7/2009 at 04:44:03 EST-----

I have decided and have bought the iPod Classic, color - black, because white is bland. And we got something like what Rae suggested (looks just like it) but it is about half the price I think. Didn't want anything too special with the speakers. Thanks everyone.


----------

